# Steam: Store offline nach Sicherheitsproblemen - Zugriff auf andere Accounts



## Launethil (25. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Store offline nach Sicherheitsproblemen - Zugriff auf andere Accounts* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Store offline nach Sicherheitsproblemen - Zugriff auf andere Accounts


----------



## Chronik (25. Dezember 2015)

Und genau darum habe ich kein PP oder zahle mit Kreditkarte. Da kauf ich mir leiber 2x 20€ Steam "Guthabenkarten"!


----------



## smutjesmooth (25. Dezember 2015)

Wer Kreditkartendaten oder ähnliches in Online Accounts speichert hat es nicht anders verdient das ihm einmal die Konten leergeräumt werden. Das ist dann eine Lektion fürs Leben solche Dummheiten nie wieder zu machen.
Ich bin eher mal auf die Erklärung von Valve zu diesem Vorfall gespannt.
Durch diesen Vorfall ist bestimmt bei vielen Kunden nun erstmal das Vertrauen in Valve geschwächt.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Dezember 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir leiber 2x 20€ Steam "Guthabenkarten"!



dito oder halt Paysafe-Guthaben von der Tanke


----------



## Holyangel (26. Dezember 2015)

Wie es aussieht, kommt man aktuell nichtmal an seine Bibliothek ran, d.h. steam Spiele spielen ist nicht?


----------



## Headbanger79 (26. Dezember 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, kommt man aktuell nichtmal an seine Bibliothek ran, d.h. steam Spiele spielen ist nicht?



Sollte im Offline-Modus problemlos gehen, gerade bin ich aber auch ganz normal in Steam reingekommen, auch der Shop war wieder online.


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. Dezember 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, kommt man aktuell nichtmal an seine Bibliothek ran, d.h. steam Spiele spielen ist nicht?


Also bei mir läuft Steam mittlerweile wieder vollkommen normal. Auch der Shop etc.


----------



## Amosh (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich lasse es einfach nicht zu, dass sich irgendeine Zahlungsinformation einnistet in meinem Account. Da geb ich lieber immer wieder das PW für Paypal ein...


----------



## NovaSentinel (26. Dezember 2015)

Hatte mich schon gewundert, warum ich teils gleich 2 Tradingcards bekommen habe oder ich teils in der Spielliste (die man für die Karten ja durchklicken muss) teils abgemelet war oder eine andere Sprache hatte, vorzugsweise russisch.


Aber das hatte ich die letzten 2-3 Tage. Schien dann wohl schon etwas länger möglich gewesen zu sein.
Wahrscheinlich seit den Steam-Sale dann. Hat sicherlich was mit der Kartensuche zu tun gehabt.

Habs nämlich nur da immer wieder mal gehabt, aber dachte mir da nichts bei.


----------



## HanFred (26. Dezember 2015)

Amosh schrieb:


> Ich lasse es einfach nicht zu, dass sich irgendeine Zahlungsinformation einnistet in meinem Account. Da geb ich lieber immer wieder das PW für Paypal ein...



Bei Sony musste ich es damals auf die harte Tour lernen, wobei ich noch Glück hatte und eigentlich nichts passiert ist. Seither ist meine Kreditkarte nur noch bei Paypal registriert und die Zahlungsinformationen lasse ich ebenfalls nirgendwo abspeichern.
Für Steam gibt es ja den Steamguard, der einem fast schon penetrant aufgedrängt wurde. Allerdings scheint mir dieser auch fast so sicher zu sein wie Onlinebanking oder zumindest wie dieses war, bevor es Photo-TAN gab.


----------



## McDrake (26. Dezember 2015)

Was wäre das schlimmste was passieren könnte?
Dass sich wer ein Game mit meinem Account schenkt?
Oder hat man die ganze Kreditkartennummer einsehen können? 
Die seh ich, so weit ich sehe, nicht mal, sondern nur die Endzahlen.

Anyway. Kreditkartenfirmen sind da sehr kulant. Da wird dann gar nix belastet. Denn die haben einen guten Kundendienst (im Gegensatz zu vielen Softwarevertrieben).


----------



## Farragut (26. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Wer Kreditkartendaten oder ähnliches in Online Accounts speichert hat es nicht anders verdient das ihm einmal die Konten leergeräumt werden. Das ist dann eine Lektion fürs Leben solche Dummheiten nie wieder zu machen.
> Ich bin eher mal auf die Erklärung von Valve zu diesem Vorfall gespannt.
> Durch diesen Vorfall ist bestimmt bei vielen Kunden nun erstmal das Vertrauen in Valve geschwächt.



Schön das du von Dummheit anderer redest, ihnen aber gleichzeitig den finanziellen Ruin ggf wünschst, vorallem zur Weihnachtszeit wirklich sehr menschlich von dir!
Nichts was von anderen Accounts einsehbar war, konnte man für irgendwelche kriminellen Machenschaften nutzen, weder gab es die gesamte Kreditkartennummer noch andere Bankverbindungen.
Aber prima wie hier wieder wild der Hass geschuerrt wird. Oh du fröhliche...

Und an alle PayPal Jünger hier, von euren Accounts konnte man genauso viel sehen wie von allen anderen Accounts auch. Eure gewählte Zahlungsoption macht euch noch lange nicht immun gegen irgendwleche Datenbankprobleme oder Hacks.


----------



## McDrake (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich vertraue meiner Kreditkartenfirma/Bank so oder so mehr als Paypal.


----------



## BiJay (26. Dezember 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was wäre das schlimmste was passieren könnte?
> Dass sich wer ein Game mit meinem Account schenkt?
> Oder hat man die ganze Kreditkartennummer einsehen können?
> Die seh ich, so weit ich sehe, nicht mal, sondern nur die Endzahlen.


Man wechselte eh den User nach jedem Klick auf eine neue Seite. Man konnte also eigentlich keinen Kauf tätigen. Das einzig doofe war, dass man die Kaufhistorie und einige Accountdetails einsehen konnte (z.B. E-Mail), aber wie du schon selbst sagst, kann man von den Zahlungsmitteln nicht alles sehen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (26. Dezember 2015)

Farragut schrieb:


> Schön das du von Dummheit anderer redest, ihnen aber gleichzeitig den finanziellen Ruin ggf wünschst, vorallem zur Weihnachtszeit wirklich sehr menschlich von dir!
> Nichts was von anderen Accounts einsehbar war, konnte man für irgendwelche kriminellen Machenschaften nutzen, weder gab es die gesamte Kreditkartennummer noch andere Bankverbindungen.
> Aber prima wie hier wieder wild der Hass geschuerrt wird. Oh du fröhliche...
> 
> Und an alle PayPal Jünger hier, von euren Accounts konnte man genauso viel sehen wie von allen anderen Accounts auch. Eure gewählte Zahlungsoption macht euch noch lange nicht immun gegen irgendwleche Datenbankprobleme oder Hacks.


Dann nennen wir es eben Leichtsinn anstatt Dummheit. Sorry aber wer so leichtsinnig mit solchen sensiblen Daten umgeht muss einmal richtig auf die harte Weise lernen welche Konsequenzen sowas haben kann.Anders lernen es anscheinend viele nicht Sicherheit vor Bequemlichkeit zu stellen.


----------



## Orzhov (26. Dezember 2015)

Schweig still mein pochend Herz, es tagt mal wieder die Expertenrunde.....


----------



## AC3 (26. Dezember 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Und genau darum habe ich kein PP oder zahle mit Kreditkarte. Da kauf ich mir leiber 2x 20€ Steam "Guthabenkarten"!



wie willst du die TAN (6 stellige variable nummer) abfrage bei paypal umgehen?
selbst wenn du meine paypal daten inkl. passwort hättest, wären sie komplett wertlos. du könntest keine einzige überweisung vornehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bei online banking gibt es den mobile TAN.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




grundsätzlich kann da nichts  schief gehen...




> Eure gewählte Zahlungsoption macht euch noch lange nicht immun gegen irgendwleche Datenbankprobleme oder Hacks.



ist aber nur problematisch bei paypal konten ohne erweiterter sicherheit. sobald die TAN abfrage bei paypal aktiviert ist, kannst du mit den paypal accountdaten nichts mehr anfangen.


----------



## HanFred (26. Dezember 2015)

Farragut schrieb:


> Und an alle PayPal Jünger hier, von euren Accounts konnte man genauso viel sehen wie von allen anderen Accounts auch. Eure gewählte Zahlungsoption macht euch noch lange nicht immun gegen irgendwleche Datenbankprobleme oder Hacks.


Davon wird in den Shops aber nichts gespeichert, wenn man das nicht will. Der Bezahlvorgang findet auf der Paypal-Seite statt. Natürlich kann aber auch Paypal selbst gehackt werden...


----------



## McDrake (26. Dezember 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Dann nennen wir es eben Leichtsinn anstatt Dummheit. Sorry aber wer so leichtsinnig mit solchen sensiblen Daten umgeht muss einmal richtig auf die harte Weise lernen welche Konsequenzen sowas haben kann.Anders lernen es anscheinend viele nicht Sicherheit vor Bequemlichkeit zu stellen.


Und nochmals:
Es war und ist nix ersichtlich.
Es würde auch niemand bankrott gehen, selbst wenn alle Kreditdaten ersichtlich wären.

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass einige User sich für schlauer halten als die sogenannte Hacker (welche es doch eh nicht waren) und Kreditinstitute zusammen.

Oder sie wollen den Nächsten einfach aus Prinzip alles madig machen.


----------



## Chronik (26. Dezember 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> ist aber nur problematisch bei paypal konten ohne erweiterter sicherheit. sobald die TAN abfrage bei paypal aktiviert ist, kannst du mit den paypal accountdaten nichts mehr anfangen.



man kann sich aber auch alles *schön* reden!
Was  klar sein sollte, man ist NIE sicher wenn es um Online-Banking oder irgendwas anderes Online geht/macht! Darum ist zumindestenz ist mein Bankkonto - was keine Online-Banking Funktion hat - erst einmal sicher (*in diesen Fällen*)!


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und nochmals:
> Es war und ist nix ersichtlich.
> Es würde auch niemand bankrott gehen, selbst wenn alle Kreditdaten ersichtlich wären.
> 
> ...



Dafür gibt es doch ein schönes deutsches Wort, was die haben:
Schadenfreude


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> man kann sich aber auch alles *schön* reden!
> Was  klar sein sollte, man ist NIE sicher wenn es um Online-Banking oder irgendwas anderes Online geht/macht! Darum ist zumindestenz ist mein Bankkonto - was keine Online-Banking Funktion hat - erst einmal sicher (*in diesen Fällen*)!


 100% Sicherheit gibt es nie, es kann auch einer in Dein Haus eindringen und dich foltern, bis du die Pins rausgibst, damit er sich dann was schönes im Netz bestellen kann   Man ist aber, sofern man nicht wirklich selber sehr fahrlässig handelt (die Bankdaten bei einem an sich sicheren und seriösen Shop im Zuge der Kundendaten speichern zu lassen ist nicht fahrlässig, vor allem wenn an selbst nach absenden der Daten nur die Endziffern einsehen kann), maximal kurzzeitig "geschädigt", würde aber nicht auf dem Schaden selber sitzenbleiben. Auch wenn du in einem normalen Laden per Kreditkarte zahlst, könnte der Vorgang "gehackt" werden, vlt sind Deine Daten dann dort im Laden sogar auf einer Quittung, und wenn dann einer die Daten missbraucht, ist das auch nix anderes - und da würde niemand auf die Idee kommen zu sagen "selber schuld, wenn du per KK in einem Laden zahlst..."  

Wenn jemand davon labert, dass man "selber schuld" sei, wenn man bei Steam die Daten hinterlegt, müsste man eben so auch jeden kritisieren, der zur Bank geht um Geld abzuheben oder mit Kreditkarte/EC-Karte "draußen" zahlt. Die Gefahr, dabei bestohlen zu werden, ist auch nicht geringer als die Gefahr, trotz nicht-fahrlässigem Verhalten online "beraubt" zu werden, eher sogar höher. Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis einige Leute in meinem Alter, die in den letzten 10 Jahren Geld durch "Verbrecher" verloren haben - bis auf einen waren alle Fälle "offline", und der eine, dem online was abhanden kam, war auf einen Fakeshop reingefallen, der war dann echt selber schuld, aber selbst DER hat sein Geld von der Bank wiederbekommen.

nebenbei: ist denn überhaupt ein Missbrauchsfall bekannt geworden bei der "Panne" ? Ich mein: selbst wenn einer "sich beschenken lässt", würde Steam dann dessen Account sicher sperren, wenn man denen plausibel erklären kann, dass der Deinen Account "missbraucht" hatte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nebenbei: ist denn überhaupt ein Missbrauchsfall bekannt geworden bei der "Panne" ? Ich mein: selbst wenn einer "sich beschenken lässt", würde Steam dann dessen Account sicher sperren, wenn man denen plausibel erklären kann, dass der Deinen Account "missbraucht" hatte.



Es war anscheinend so, dass wenn du auf Accountdetails gegangen bist, dann nicht deine Daten angezeigt wurden, sondern manchmal einfach die Daten anderer User. Bei den Bankdaten soll man aber nur die letzten 2-3 Ziffern gesehen haben. Also Accounts oder sowas wurden da nicht übernommen. 
Das ganze Netzwerk hat anscheinend durch irgendwelche Fehler verrückt gespielt, was ja jetzt wieder behoben wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es war anscheinend so, dass wenn du auf Accountdetails gegangen bist, dann nicht deine Daten angezeigt wurden, sondern manchmal einfach die Daten anderer User. Bei den Bankdaten soll man aber nur die letzten 2-3 Ziffern gesehen haben. Also Accounts oder sowas wurden da nicht übernommen.
> Das ganze Netzwerk hat anscheinend durch irgendwelche Fehler verrückt gespielt, was ja jetzt wieder behoben wurde.


 okay, also ein technischer Fehler ohne echte Relevanz, sondern höchstens "beunruhigend", wenn man sich große Sorgen um Daten&Co macht.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (26. Dezember 2015)

Community Server sind übrigens zurzeit alle Down... :/


----------



## McDrake (26. Dezember 2015)

Ist einfach sehr langsam (mobile)


----------



## Orzhov (27. Dezember 2015)

Bisher war das spannenste am Sale die technischen Probleme.


----------



## Batze (27. Dezember 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bisher war das spannenste am Sale die technischen Probleme.



Was soll bei den Steam Sales auch noch spannend sein. Früher gab es 2 Sales im Jahr, heute sind es gefühlte 20 Sales. Da gibt es keine Spannung mehr, schon gar nicht wenn Top Titel vorher und auch an den Sale Tagen woanders günstiger zu bekommen waren/sind. 
Hier und da gibt es für den Einzelnen eventuell noch mal ein Schnäppchen. Allgemein haben die Sales aber wohl ihren Reiz verloren. Da bleiben eben die Großen Ahs und Ohs bei den Sales doch schon lange weg.


----------



## Worrel (27. Dezember 2015)

Früher™ waren die Steam Sales nicht nur ein simples: "Hier sind die Rabatte - und jetzt kauft, ihr Säcke!", sondern ein richtiges Event mit Achievements in diversen teilnehmenden Spielen, die während des Sales spezielle Sale Währung generierten und man konnte entsprechende Marken gegen DLCs oder ganze Spiele eintauschen.
Dadurch hat man zB auch diverse F2P Spiele für die Achievements mal angespielt oder war ggfalls eher bereit, bei einem Schnäppchen zuzuschlagen.

Heutzutage gilt das klassische "One does not simply resist Steam Deals" leider nicht mehr ...


----------



## HanFred (27. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Heutzutage gilt das klassische "One does not simply resist Steam Deals" leider nicht mehr ...


Dementsprechend gebe ich da in aller Regel auch kein Geld mehr aus.


----------

